# Any faucet ideas.



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Customer wanted a new sink set up but I told her let me see what I can come up with because this cool old looking stuff is hard to find. Well after several days of looking for a 12" center faucet I am stumped. A side note. I plan on adding a new chrome s trap and add some chrome supply lines. just to dress it up.


I did find a "bridge" faucet but not in12".









As of now I have settled on a single hole faucet & a soap dispenser. Unless you guys can help me. 


Thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Usually there's a date stamped underneath those old fixtures. Did you see one?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have the same handles in my "museum" mine are 1928 kohler


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.signaturehardware.com/ba...aucet-with-large-porcelain-cross-handles.html


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Usually there's a date stamped underneath those old fixtures. Did you see one?


No I didn't look either. But when I go back I will. The entire neighborhood was build in the 1920's.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

chonkie said:


> http://www.signaturehardware.com/bathroom/bathroom-sink-faucets/elnora-12-bridge-bathroom-faucet-with-large-porcelain-cross-handles.html


Thanks. I will send they to the customer. 

Can you speak to the quality of signature hardware. Is it good as delta or Moen.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

is there a center hole?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> is there a center hole?


No. Nothing under soap dish.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> Can you speak to the quality of signature hardware. Is it good as delta or Moen.


I've installed them once before, probably 6 years ago. Haven't had a call from the customer about any issues. It seemed pretty solid and manufactured good.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

As for a pop up, you might just get a push pop drain. I didn't see what the faucet comes with. The ones I did, they had custom copper sinks without overflows so they had bought drains without the overflow holes.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You can go with a Chicago faucet that has the spout in one hole and the control in the other. 

http://www.chicagofaucets.com/catalog/catalog.php?name=Our Products&part_number=2302-GN8AE3ABCP


----------

